

Micronewton electromagnetic thruster - DanielBMarkham
http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/journal/apl/101/3/10.1063/1.4737940

======
DanielBMarkham
_The presented device directly converts electric energy into kinetic energy_
<\-- caught my attention.

